# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > T >  T1 in Southern Italy

## AdrianPiskovic

How common is the T1 Haplogroup in Sicily, Calabria, Apulia, Campania, and Basilicata? Just figured out I’m apart of the Haplogroup, but seems quite rare. Could anyone help me out?

----------


## TardisBlue

Have you checked these pages? 
https://www.eupedia.com/europe/Haplogroup_T_mtDNA.shtml
https://www.eupedia.com/genetics/italian_dna.shtml
Some T1 subclades are found in Italy.
It seems rare, but its highest occurrence is in Campania. My grandfather's maternal line is from Ercolano (Campania), and their Mtdna is T1.

Region/Haplogroup
*HV*
*H*
*HV0+V*
*J*
*T1* ▴
*T2*
*U1*
*U2*
*U3*
*U4*
*U5*
*U*
*K*
*N1+I*
*N2+W*
*X*
*Other*
*Size*

Campania
2.8
43.8
2.8
8
4.1
6.3
1.1
0.6
5.2
1.9
4.1
2.2
7.4
3.8
1.1
1.7
3
363

ITALY
2.9
40.2
3.3
8.1
3.3
8.2
1.5
1.6
2.1
1.9
4.6
2.7
7.7
1.4
1.9
2
7.9
3255

Apulia
1.9
35.7
2.6
10.4
3.2
9.1
1.3
1.3
2.6
3.2
4.5
2.6
5.8
5.8
3.2
2.6
3.9
154

Veneto
1.5
41.2
5.9
10.3
2.9
18.8
?
?
1.5
?
1.5
(2.9)
4.4
1.5
0
4.4
0.1
68

Sardinia
4.4
44.3
3.7
13
2.9
10.3
0
0
0
0
10
1.4
6
1.6
0.4
0.4
1.3
328

Latium
3.2
39.3
4.7
8.4
2.9
4.6
1.6
1.9
5.3
0.6
4.2
1.2
7.6
1.6
1.9
3.1
7.6
641

Lombardy
3.4
38.4
3.9
5.1
2.8
9
1.7
1.1
0
4
5.1
0
11.3
5.1
1.1
6.8
1.2
177

Tuscany
4.8
41.4
5.1
6.4
2.7
8.6
0.5
1.9
2.4
2.1
4
3.5
7.8
2.1
2.1
2.1
2.5
374

Sicily
5
45.2
2.3
6.7
2.7
4.4
2
1
0.7
1.3
3.3
1.7
6.3
6
1
3.7
5.6
303

Marche
3.2
36.9
4.9
6.6
2.7
11.1
0.6
0.2
2.7
1.7
8.5
2.2
6.6
2.8
1.7
3.2
4.4
813

Piedmont
1.2
56.5
6.5
7.1
0.6
5.9
0
1.8
2.4
1.8
1.2
0.6
7.1
1.8
2.4
3
0.1
169

Liguria
2
44
10
8
0
4
0
0
6
0
4
2
6
0
6
2
6
50

Friuli-Venezia-Giulia
6
54
0
4
0
12
4
2
0
0
14
0
2
0
2
0
0
50

Calabria
10
28
4
14
0
10
0
0
4
2
12
2
8
2
0
2
2
50

----------


## Angela

> Have you checked these pages? 
> https://www.eupedia.com/europe/Haplogroup_T_mtDNA.shtml
> https://www.eupedia.com/genetics/italian_dna.shtml
> Some T1 subclades are found in Italy.
> It seems rare, but its highest occurrence is in Campania. My grandfather's maternal line is from Ercolano (Campania), and their Mtdna is T1.
> 
> Region/Haplogroup
> *HV*
> *H*
> ...


Nice chart.

Amazing dominance of the "H" clades. I've always had a hunch that there's some selective advantage that plays some part in it. I think I remember some older papers positing a stronger immune response to infection. 

And there's me with my U2. We're practically non-existent after all these tens of thousands of years in Europe. :) It does have a stronger presence in north western Italy, though, which fits.

----------


## Regio X

"Helena" left many descendants even in East Europe. :)

http://scienceinpoland.pap.pl/en/new...n-mothers.html

----------

